# Where can I get free driver for HP PSC 1215 All-in-one for Windows 98SE?



## nat99 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Where can I get free driver for HP PSC 1215 All-in-one for Windows 98SE? I've already tried Windrivers, Driverguide.com & DriverZone.com.

HP website doesn't offer any drivers for any models that run with Windows 98 or 98SE anymore. *

I've downloaded file "psc1200.zip" from Driverguide.com but could not complete installation of my printer because "hpZius12.sys was not found" (probably missing when people made that psc1200.zip file). Also downloaded file "3511_enu_9x_me_release.exe" and "3511_enu_w2k_xp_release.exe" from driverguide.com but they didn't work with my Win 98SE (message "Driver not found" during installation). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

nat99 said:


> *Where can I get free driver for HP PSC 1215 All-in-one for Windows 98SE? I've already tried Windrivers, Driverguide.com & DriverZone.com.
> 
> HP website doesn't offer any drivers for any models that run with Windows 98 or 98SE anymore. *
> 
> I've downloaded file "psc1200.zip" from Driverguide.com but could not complete installation of my printer because "hpZius12.sys was not found" (probably missing when people made that psc1200.zip file). Also downloaded file "3511_enu_9x_me_release.exe" and "3511_enu_w2k_xp_release.exe" from driverguide.com but they didn't work with my Win 98SE (message "Driver not found" during installation). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I found this page:

http://multifunction.free-driver-do...n-One-Driver-2.1.0-Windows-98-ME-2000-XP.html

There is a driver link on that page to the below file. It's one HEFTY download (166.1 MB).

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software3/COL6316/mp-19447-3/rw2_021_w02_enu.exe

Don't know if this will work for you or not. But, it's worth a try because HP no longer offers any support for their Win9x Devices!

HTH

Bill


----------



## nat99 (Jan 13, 2008)

brow96 said:


> I found this page:
> 
> http://multifunction.free-driver-do...n-One-Driver-2.1.0-Windows-98-ME-2000-XP.html
> 
> ...


Thanks brow96 but that's a huge file (the full version) and my PC doesn't have a lot of memory left! Anyone know where can I download a smaller file (a basic driver version) please?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

nat99 said:


> Thanks brow96 but that's a huge file (the full version) and my PC doesn't have a lot of memory left! Anyone know where can I download a smaller file (a basic driver version) please?


Not exactly sure what you mean by "memory left". I assume that you mean hard disk space?

Your best bet is to try and find another user who has his or her CD and is willing to make a copy for you. If you can burn CD"s? Then download the file and burn the contents to a CD. Then you can delete the file, thus freeing up hard disk space.

Bill


----------

